# (SET M) social, cultural and family ties question.



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi everybody,

Im am completing the SET M application form and in the section for social, cultural and family ties, they ask:

-- Do you have any family in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?
my answer is Yes

--Provide details
List their names, where they live, how you are related to them, and what type of contact you have with them
In my case I have a few bothers and sisters and i stay in touch with all of them. Do I need to list them all?

Please, i hope someone shed some light on this.

Thank you guys.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

List anyone significant like immediate relatives or close friends.

These answers do not have any influence on whether or not you meet the requirements for SET(M). If you meet them then you will be granted ILR. If you do not meet the requirements then they may refer to your answers here to determine if refusing ILR would be a breach of your human rights, i.e., you have no ties to your home country or ability to live outside of the UK.


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

clever-octopus said:


> List anyone significant like immediate relatives or close friends.
> 
> These answers do not have any influence on whether or not you meet the requirements for SET(M). If you meet them then you will be granted ILR. If you do not meet the requirements then they may refer to your answers here to determine if refusing ILR would be a breach of your human rights, i.e., you have no ties to your home country or ability to live outside of the UK.


WOW Clever Octopus you are good!! 

I really appreciate you taking your time to help me and others in this forum.
I am really grateful.


----------



## kikibd (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for this - I had been wondering about this as well, and your answer put this question into context and makes me less worried about this!


----------

